# Peptide Profile: MGF



## TREMBO (Jul 22, 2011)

What MGF does?

**Promotes local muscle growth
**Stimulates stem cells (which makes muscle hyperplasia)
**Allows an individual to get over his genetics limits of muscle size

MGF is a splice variant of the IGF gene which increases stem cell count in the muscle and allows for muscle fibers to fuse and mature. This is a process required for growth of adult muscle. Natural MGF is made locally and does not travel into the bloodstream. Synthetic MGF is water-based and when administered intramuscularly, travels into the bloodstream. MGF is only stable in the blood stream for only a few minutes. PEGylation is the act of attaching a Polyethylene glycol (PEG) structure to another larger molecule (in this case, MGF). The PEG acts as a protective coating and the theory here is that this will allow the MGF to be carried through the blood stream without being broken down.

Mechano Growth Factor (MGF) Action 
MGF is produced biologically when muscle fibers are broken down through resistance (weight training). It is a potent factor in muscle growth. *MGF stimulates muscle growth, creates new muscle fibers, promotes nitrogen retention and increases protein synthesis. *This compound is commonly used for overall growth of muscle and to promote growth in body parts that are not up to par with the rest of the user’s physique. Results usually depend on dosage. *Fat loss and strength increases are not typically seen with MGF’s use (as they are in IGF-1 use).* The PEG itself is safe for use as it is approved by the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) and does not react in the body. The PEG MGF is not broken down in the body and excreted (intact) through urine or feces. Any risk associated PEGylated drugs is due to drug itself, not the PEG per se.

PEG MGF Technical Data
In a study on older rodents, muscle fiber reduction in their older muscles was found to be attributed to decreased activity of satellite cells. *After a certain size was reached, growth ceased. In the presence of MGF, satellite cells became activated and hypertrophy in mature muscles continued. In experiments where MGF was administered intramuscularly, there was a 20% increase in the weight of the injected muscle fibers within 2 weeks.* In further studies, it took 4 months for IGF to cause a 25% increase in muscle mass. MGF was found to be more potent than IGF-1Ea in rapid muscle growth 

The appearance of MGF also initiates the upregulation of new protein synthesis. After this initial splicing of IGF-1 into MGF, production then switches towards producing a systemic release of IGF-1Ea from the liver, which also upregulates protein synthesis as well. The expression of IGF-1 splice variants, over the course of the healing and regrowth phase of muscle repair is thought to be the primary anabolic mechanism by which the body produces new muscle. *MGF is available as an injectable peptide, and it has been anecdotally shown that injecting it will cause a response in the area resulting in localized muscle growth.*


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 23, 2011)

sticky


----------

